
Show HN: Customise your car using AR - kukac
https://www.modmyrideapp.com/
======
hamslamwich
Simple, cool, and your site immediately gets the point across of what it does.
Nice work! How are you monetizing? Charging rim co's to be a part of the
available library? Affiliate cut?

~~~
kukac
Thank you, appreciate it!

Yes we are planning on partnering with aftermarket wheel manufacturers to
either make their rims available to buy from the app or provide a white-label
version of this app for them!

------
bendesign55
Loving this!

~~~
kukac
thank you!

